# First DCC, not we have LCC....



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

*First DCC, now we have LCC....*

LCC is defiantly the future of DCC...there many things that can be operated digitally and there needs to be a way to combine the operation of locomotive speed and any other accessory, be it lights, sound, switches etc.

https://www.nmra.org/sites/default/files/standards/lcc_faq_handout.pdf 

http://openlcb.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/LCC-introduction-presentation-Indy-2016.pdf

I'm curious what everyone else thinks about it.....


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Sounds interesting. I'm using Digitrax Loconet on my layout and this sounds similar. I'm very happy with Loconet. I can't see myself switching, but maybe a bridge to LCC might be in my future if I find something compelling on it that I want.

Mark


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

LCC is a NMRA version of a control/sensing bus - something like LocoNet.

Control of accessories via DCC has never been ideal and many companies have developed their own control/sensing bus.

LCC is a good thing for those that need it.

Frederick


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It is not exactly clear from reading the NMRA text 
regarding LCC but it appears to me that it is a totally separate
system from DCC with no interconnection.

The way I read it, you have your DCC system for running
trains. You have a separate LCC system with it's own
power supply, controller, bus and decoders which are used
for various accessory controlling...turnouts, signals,
etc. Thus it could be compatible with ANY train system,
DC, AC, S and 0 gauge systems as well as the various
0 gauge digital systems, 

Is that a fair analysis?

Don


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Don, my understanding of LCC is the same as yours. This is basically the same way that Loconet works, although on Loconet, you can issue commands that the DCC command station forwards on to the locomotives over the rails. Loconet is proprietary, I believe, where as LCC will be open. I suspect that LCC will also have some way to bridge between LCC and DCC where LCC can be a higher layer of control over DCC. It also looks like LCC has chosen more modern standards for wiring between modules using Ethernet (cat5) cabling where as Loconet uses phone jack style cabling. It will be interesting to see how this develops and what Digitrax decides to do with Loconet going forward.

Mark


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

DCC describes a communication protocol over the rails to locomoitves. 

LCC describes a conventional wired bus, similar to C/MRI for monitoring block occupancy, verifying turnout position and controlling turnouts, signals and other accessories. I don't see LCC as replacing DCC.

I've read some comments that suggests it supports communication between nodes without some central controller. I think distributed intelligence is challenging but may make sense for a well defined task such as signalling.

I'm familiar with a large layout that uses both DCC and a second network for block occupancy, turnout and signals. Buses like C/MRI and LCC simplify wiring and make it much easier to control a larger layout thru a single serial port on a PC. Many small processors like pic or atmel used in Arduinos have serial interfaces supporting small serial buses like RS-485.


----------

